# betrugsmail ?



## Interpieper (24 Mai 2003)

Ich habe folgende email in eglisch bekommen: 

Thema: your relation 
Datum: 19.05.2003 18:28:06 Westeuropäische Sommerzeit 
Von: [email protected] 
An: [email protected] 
Internet-eMail: (Details) 



Dear pieper, 

I am Johnson Ibe of fortune international bank PLC 
.I am the personal account manager to Mr.Jim pieper a nationale 
of your country, who used to work with shell development 
company here in Nigeria. 

On the 16th October 2000, our customer, his wife And 
their two children were involved in a car accident along 
Lagos-Abeokuta express road.All occupants of the vehicle 
unfortunately lost there lives. 

Since then I have made several enquiries have been 
made to locate any of his extended relatives this has also proved 
unsuccessful. 

After these several unsuccessful attempts, I decided 
to track his last name, to locate any member of his family hence 
I contacted you. 

I have contacted you to assist in repartrating the money and left 
behind by our customer before they get confisicated or declared 
unserviceable by our bank where he deposited sum off US$15.2 
million dollars in our bank the FORTUNE INTERNATIONAL BANK PLC 
the banking guidelines of FORTUNE INTERNATIONAL BANK PLC 
stipulates that if such money remained unclaimed for over a 
period of time 2 years and few months, with the account 
unservicable the money will be confisicated and this will happen 
in the next few days if nobody comes for the money Since we have 
not seen any body for the money for the last two years and our 
bank has been notifying the notary club for the past one year,now 
I seek your consent to present yourself as the next of kin of the 
deceased since you have the same last name so that the proceeds 
of this account valued at US$15.2 million dollars can be paid to 
you and then we can share the money. 

I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate 
arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the 
law. 

Please reply only with this email address [email protected] 

To enable us discuss further. 

Best regards, 

Johnson Ibe 
__________________________________________________________ 
Get your Private, Free Email from HTTP://www.DmailMan.Com 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ob das eine betrugsmail ist und was man im diesem Fall machen kann, bin für ratschläge dankbar 

mfg InterPieper

_________________
möchte sie billiger serven ? 
sind sie mit Ihrem provider zufrieden wenn nicht wechseln sie zu 

http://www.tradom.org/~ispvip/repi/index_frame.html


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Mai 2003)

Der Nigeria-Connection fällt doch immer wieder was Neues ein.
_I guarantee that this will be executed under legitimate 
arrangement that will protect you from any breach of the 
law. _
 :rotfl:


----------

